# Im lovin the drop in the USA dollar.



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Since the USA dollar has dropped against the Aussie dollar I have started buying stuff online from the US rather than from here.
I just bought some Nike Air Max's which I got for $99 US from Eastbay. So all up incl postage it came around $120 AUD. These exact same shoes here sell for $250 AUD. I also know of heaps of other people doing the same and infact they ran a story about it on the news here where Aust companies were complaining about loosing trade and the Government is loosing taxes from everyone buying online or through ebay etc.
I might have to look up some good equipment sellers in the US.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

Chris,

I am glad to see you buying from the U.S. 

Personally, I live in the U.S. and try to buy made in U.S.A. items. It not always easy to find things made in the U.S. but if it is available, I will purchase it over something made in China or other countries. It may cost a little more, but I feel that I'm helping other Americans keep their jobs. 

One thing that really rubs me the wrong way is U.S. flags made in other countries. I will not buy a flag not made in the U.S.

Anyway, as you can tell, I'm proud to be American. Not to proud of the current government but happy with what the U.S. stands for.


----------



## Sharon Bank (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an online retail store based in the US that sells the absolute best socks (Men's & Women's) that are made in the US. They are made by Hickory Brands (Drymax) based in Hickory, NC. Yes, they are actually manufactured in the US. Drymax Socks are the #1 Sock to Keep Feet Dry! 

We also ship worldwide for a nominal shipping fee. 

http://www.coolfitwear.com/products.php?cat=21

I am not a spammer, by the way. I have 2 dogs that are in training, but I rarely post. I read a lot, and try to learn as much as I can.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't buy anything isn't made in Calgary or Canada.......

I'm walking around in a parka and a pair of wool socks, waiting to be tazed :razz:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't buy anything isn't made in Calgary or Canada.......
> 
> I'm walking around in a parka and a pair of wool socks, waiting to be tazed :razz:


Nicole was right....you have worms in your brain :lol::razz:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Candy Eggert said:


> Nicole was right....you have worms in your brain :lol::razz:


I could've attached a picture...

http://bartsimpsonpictures.squarelogic.net/bart-simpson-08.gif


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought a pair of these a couple years ago, one popped, and the other ate my foot like there was a rabid badger in it. Those shoes blow.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I bought a pair of these a couple years ago, one popped, and the other ate my foot like there was a rabid badger in it. Those shoes blow.


Probably made in China too. [-(


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Yup this is sad but true, we are selling ourselves out here in the USA](*,)


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Probably made in China too. [-(


According to my Nike Air's...they are indeed made in China.
Unfortunately, they are extremely comfortable and fit me good so it's basically the only brand of shoes I buy - and they come in the small sizes. 

What brands of shoes are still American made anyway?


----------



## Sharon Bank (Jun 23, 2009)

Believe it or not, the women's panties that I sold on the website -- SLVR by Aerogear -- were made in Canada. Do you want some women's panties? Unfortunately, we are sold out in all sizes except for children.

Drymax Socks are made in Hickory, NC, and they offer a 100% money-back guarantee. You don't like 'em? Send them back to Drymax with the receipt and they will give you your money back. Their Made In The USA socks will keep your feet drier and more comfortable our they will refund your money.

Now if you really want to buy stuff made in China or Thailand, I have plenty of that! LOL! Panties from Canada or socks from US -- that's it for North America.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> According to my Nike Air's...they are indeed made in China.
> Unfortunately, they are extremely comfortable and fit me good so it's basically the only brand of shoes I buy - and they come in the small sizes.
> 
> What brands of shoes are still American made anyway?


Some Red Wings and some Danners not all


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> According to my Nike Air's...they are indeed made in China.
> Unfortunately, they are extremely comfortable and fit me good so it's basically the only brand of shoes I buy - and they come in the small sizes.
> 
> What brands of shoes are still American made anyway?


 
http://www.russellmoccasin.com/
your gona pay for them though, at least youll get 20 years out of a pair


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

I just love the Cabelas gear but unfortunately there are a lot of taxes (customs) if I order directly and have it shipped :-(
I always need someone bringing it in for me from the US...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> I just love the Cabelas gear but unfortunately there are a lot of taxes (customs) if I order directly and have it shipped :-(
> I always need someone bringing it in for me from the US...



We have a Cabelas 5 mins from my house....Bass Pro is 10 mins. :razz: :razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> We have a Cabelas 5 mins from my house....Bass Pro is 10 mins. :razz: :razz:


I'd go bankrupt if that was the case . I go in those places and don't come out for along time .


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> I just love the Cabelas gear but unfortunately there are a lot of taxes (customs) if I order directly and have it shipped :-(
> I always need someone bringing it in for me from the US...


 
Just got in my Cabelas Christmas Catelog yesterday in the mail!! ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> We have a Cabelas 5 mins from my house....Bass Pro is 10 mins. :razz: :razz:


I hear ya Bob, you are one lucky man. We have three bass pro places but all 1.5 to 3 hours away and no cabelas near by with the exception of a catalog that comes in the mail LOL


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

My wife bought a pair of New Balance running shoes made in the U.S. 


When I bought my car, I made sure it came from a plant in the U.S. 

I will try in the spring and summer to go to local farmer's markets and buy my vegetables and meat from local people. I figure if everyone did their part and tried to start buying things made in the U.S. when possible, it is good for everyone. 

Gerry, you're funny. I can see you wearing berkenstocks (sp). I would buy a Crockinole Board from Canada, so no need to get upset.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of the nicest quality shit is from Filsons. www.filsons.com they are expensive but they make high quality stuff. Their double tin cloth is 3 times stronger than carhartt but it's not breathable. They are brush pants for hunting and thorns do not get through them and briars don't stick. I think they were originally a company for loggers in the Northeest back in the early 1900's.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris if your really looking for a good shoe try these http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
I know some mental patients that swear by them


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris if your really looking for a good shoe try these http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
> I know some mental patients that swear by them


That should suit him lol


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> We have a Cabelas 5 mins from my house....Bass Pro is 10 mins. :razz: :razz:



Lucky you  but then again I have about 5 dog training clubs within 15min drive 

Let me know if you ever plan to come to Belgium so I can send you my Cabelas shopping list :grin:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tim Bartlett goes over to EU pretty often, you should ask him to bring you some stuff. : )


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Chris if your really looking for a good shoe try these http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/
> I know some mental patients that swear by them


Hmm....style and comfort...interesting.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

The issue of more and more goods being made off shore is a universal thing for the western developed world. We also have the same problems here. For instance, Australia has some of the best, cleanest seafood in the world. Yet the reality is half the stuff sold in the shops is not from here. And the real kicker is that we produce more than enough seafood to provide for ourselfs but the quality stuff gets sold into Asia and we import the crap cheap stuff from Asia. Instead of paying $20 per kilo for fresh, big ocean prawns from our local seas, Aussies will buy the $10 per kilo prawns that come from Chinese farms. And alot of the time you dont even get the option as the supermarkets buy the chinese stuff only cos they get a better margin from it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Martine Loots said:


> Lucky you  but then again I have about 5 dog training clubs within 15min drive
> 
> Let me know if you ever plan to come to Belgium so I can send you my Cabelas shopping list :grin:


](*,)thank you Martine, never heard of calebas so I googled....now I want a camo ski suit for Dennis and Chrissie :-\"


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris McDonald said:


> http://www.russellmoccasin.com/
> your gona pay for them though, at least youll get 20 years out of a pair


That's neat but...I don't see running shoes on there. My boots are American made (Ariat) and they're great I've had the same pair since my freshman year of high school, but I have screwed up knees and need to wear something with a lot of cushion for everyday use - not to mention, boots aren't very becoming with shorts, lol. 
I really don't see any tennis shoe makers in the US, at least none of the popular brands.

But that seems to be the way it's going. I drive an "American made" car - yeah right. It's a Ford, and their always saying "American made" - but pop the hood and the engine was made in Canada, and my ex's Ford truck was assembled in Germany.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The issue of more and more goods being made off shore is a universal thing for the western developed world. We also have the same problems here. For instance, Australia has some of the best, cleanest seafood in the world. Yet the reality is half the stuff sold in the shops is not from here. And the real kicker is that we produce more than enough seafood to provide for ourselfs but the quality stuff gets sold into Asia and we import the crap cheap stuff from Asia. Instead of paying $20 per kilo for fresh, big ocean prawns from our local seas, Aussies will buy the $10 per kilo prawns that come from Chinese farms. And alot of the time you dont even get the option as the supermarkets buy the chinese stuff only cos they get a better margin from it.


That's a wee bit hypocritical isn't it, reading your first post...why you're lovin the drop in the USA dollar and then whining like a pom about folks not buying home grown ? :grin:

Me, where at all possible I don't buy made in China by children, prefer to buy local, but do appreciate global trade.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> That's a wee bit hypocritical isn't it, reading your first post...why you're lovin the drop in the USA dollar and then whining like a pom about folks not buying home grown ? :grin:
> 
> Me, where at all possible I don't buy made in China by children, prefer to buy local, but do appreciate global trade.


 
The only way my inital posts differs from what I wrote is that Nike shoes are sold into both the USA and Aust by the Nike company. The fact that they are nearly double price here means Nike is ripping off us Aussies if we buy here. If they loose sales here then the shoe retailers should complain to Nike and then they should give us the same price the people in the states get. Unlike prawns no Nike shoes are made here.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> The only way my inital posts differs from what I wrote is that Nike shoes are sold into both the USA and Aust by the Nike company. The fact that they are nearly double price here means Nike is ripping off us Aussies if we buy here. If they loose sales here then the shoe retailers should complain to Nike and then they should give us the same price the people in the states get. Unlike prawns no Nike shoes are made here.


 
Change brand, why Nike anyways, what's wrong with Dunlop ?  (btw, do you have tattoos too?)


----------



## Sharon Bank (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the sheepskin boots and slippers made in Australia. They are great for the colder weather that is starting to set in. I like them so much, I carry them in my store.

It's funny because the Drymax socks are made in the USA. I looked at them closer today, and I noticed that the cardboard packaging they come in is printed in China. Go figure! At least the socks are made in the US. They are the best socks by far, no comparison to any others on the market. 

For people outside of the US, if your mail order (or online) vendor shipped via international mail, the packages typically bypass Customs. My store ships via the mail system -- it is a slower delivery time outside of the US but the packages rarely get GST taxes or duties attached to them. 

Sharon
http://www.CoolFitWear.com


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> That's neat but...I don't see running shoes on there. My boots are American made (Ariat) and they're great I've had the same pair since my freshman year of high school, but I have screwed up knees and need to wear something with a lot of cushion for everyday use - not to mention, boots aren't very becoming with shorts, lol.
> I really don't see any tennis shoe makers in the US, at least none of the popular brands.
> 
> But that seems to be the way it's going. I drive an "American made" car - yeah right. It's a Ford, and their always saying "American made" - but pop the hood and the engine was made in Canada, and my ex's Ford truck was assembled in Germany.


 
For US made shoes http://www.newbalance.com/ they also just bought my favorite boot brand OTB http://www.otbboots.com/


----------

